# ID application



## kkraja (May 24, 2017)

Hi All,
I applied for SA PR on the basis of 5 year stay and i applied new SA ID in October 2016 but 
Still my application is in marriage section, call center guys told me that they had escalated my case 
45 days ago and gave a case number, but till now they are only saying that my application is in
marriage section, please some help or suggest me to get my SA ID soon as I have to submit my new ID proof to my employer before i loose me job .Thank you...


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Many people seems to be going through the same scenario.



kkraja said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for SA PR on the basis of 5 year stay and i applied new SA ID in October 2016 but
> Still my application is in marriage section, call center guys told me that they had escalated my case
> 45 days ago and gave a case number, but till now they are only saying that my application is in
> marriage section, please some help or suggest me to get my SA ID soon as I have to submit my new ID proof to my employer before i loose me job .Thank you...


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Im also in the same situation. I have sent numerous emails and they say that It has been escalated, Nothing has happened since. I applied in December and it has been at marriages since January.


----------



## kkraja (May 24, 2017)

Yes me to same even i got a case number and also they my application escalated 2 months ,but still they say that it was escalated waiting for feedback ,but escalation process will be having some time to take action to resolve on that escalated application in real time scenario but here i cannot understand how much they have escalation and case closing time (if the escalation process is automated )but i hope that i will get a quick resolve for my application.So that is i posted in this form so that some can help me .


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Did u guys got ur PR through marriage? I mean through spousal visa?


----------



## JojiMoyo (May 22, 2017)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Did u guys got ur PR through marriage? I mean through spousal visa?


Most of these are direct applications having worked legally for +5years on TRPs, but the fact that you are a married person with a marriage certificate and in my case i applied for the ID together with my wife probably, that is the reason why. The way they handle such cases is inefficient...i think they don't care. Eventually you get the ID but the frustation of getting hurdles at every stage when dealing with DHA is so annoying and the fact that without an ID you can't do much progress in other areas of your stay in South Africa.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Eish, I need the ID now now to get so many things done.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> Eish, I need the ID now now to get so many things done.


I applied mine in last year December from January this year it's struck in marriage section. 

Still waiting for the outcome..........


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

I spoke to home affairs. They said my ID is in the final stage. Lol.


----------



## Bondnote (Dec 10, 2016)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> I spoke to home affairs. They said my ID is in the final stage. Lol.


When did you apply?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Bondnote said:


> When did you apply?


You can read my timeline for an answer.


----------

